# Moldy soap



## Rosesgoats (Apr 22, 2011)

I have another dilemma: I made a batch of GM soap with my old recipe (that had too much milk in it - 3lbs instead of 2lbs), it turned out soft and greasy but looked pretty (black mica and green LabColor swirl) and smelled pretty (citronella and balsam scent to keep bugs away). I set the soap on my plastic drying racks and let it be for 4 weeks. When I went to put it away I noticed that the bottom of some of the bars had mold on them! What do I do about that? They had fuzzy white mold where the soap touched the drying rack (it's plastic). I should probably remelt them, huh? I am hesitant to do that because with the black mica, the remelt will probably turn all black, right? Do I add more lye when I remelt? Any recommendations?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

If it was me, I'd toss it. Too much milk and it spoiled. IMO, beyond saving.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Wash the mold off and keep drying them if it's for personal use. It won't hurt you, it's just cosmetically challenged;-) When you use too much liquid in a soap recipe, it just takes that much longer to dry, and if the excess liquid is milk, the soap may eventually start to smell sour, but I have soap in my soap studio that is 5-6 years old and it's perfectly fine for personal use, in fact the older and drier the soap is the better it lathers.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Does your drying rack have a solid or ventilated bottom?


----------



## Rosesgoats (Apr 22, 2011)

These bars were on the bottom so it was solid. They are starting to firm up after 8 weeks of drying. No more mold.


----------

